# Serono Serostim 8.8mg



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

So i got my sample of Serostim delivered this morning and from what i can see, it appears that it is not genuine pharma grade.

They certainly look the part in the packaging department, however certain things are raising alarm bells.

The gear its self, is in powder form, in the bottom of the vial and not a puck. The box code, "NDC 44087-0006-7" should only be stamped on the 6mg vial kit. I have 8.8mg.

From what i can see through a google search, the lot no: Y12A1165, has all ready been bought to attention. Most people agreeing its not pharma, altough most saying that it does contain GH.

Think i'll still give it a shot and see what happens.

I'll try and get some pics up later, for you to have a look at.

Has any one else on the boards had this lot no?

Or Serostim with powder in the vial? How did you find it? Is it still effective or total bunk.


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

All the serono going around my way is fake. And extremly cheap if it to good to be true then it probably is.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Not sure if were able to post pricing etc, but i would'nt say i got mine cheap on the scale of things.

For the same price, i could have picked up double the amount of unlabelled blue tops.

But hey, thats why i only ordered two testers (about 4 weeks worth) to see if what i got was any good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

i didnt rate it at all.ended up selling it off.was taking 4 iu b4 bed and got serious insomnia,id shop elsewhere mate.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input shotgun. Just about to reconsitute and give it a blast. As i said, i ordered the minimum amount, so i'll give it a try for a few weeks and see what i think, but will most likely get some thing else in the new year.

I can usually get Norditropin, but my supplier is out. Thats why i bought the Serostim, because i would much rather have a pharma grade product.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

see what you think..but ime gh should not cause insomnia,also look on serostim website and the packaging is different.its a copy if u askme.keep us posted


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had 2 boxes over summer and got decent results with it and all the sides.

Like yours it was powder and like yours it is fake but it did have hgh in, although it didnt feel as strong as some ugl ones i usually have


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, i keep hearing mixed reviews. One a plus side my vials were vacuum sealed. I've read alot of reviews which say this is not the case, with alot of Serostim thats around just now.

Just had my first shot. Will let you know what i think in a few weeks time.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Also, as were quite sure this is not the genuine Serono product, should i be refridgerating the vials that are not yet reconstituted?

The genuine product should be stored at room temperature befor being mixed, so what should i do with these?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Anaboliclife said:


> Also, as were quite sure this is not the genuine Serono product, should i be refridgerating the vials that are not yet reconstituted?
> 
> The genuine product should be stored at room temperature befor being mixed, so what should i do with these?


I always store hgh weather it mixed or pre mixed, no point taking the chance


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah the market got bombarded with these kits awhile back. 8,8mg kits.

but if you look on www.serostim.com and click on Full Prescribing Info, top left, the PDF file in chapter 16 tells you Serostim is only available in 4, 5 & 6mg versions, no 8.8mg. These are fake.

not cheap fakes either, my mate paid the more for a fake Sero kit than what Oringinal 200 Hyges are going for!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

8.8mg are fakes, does not exist.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're prolly better off with Toms or SRC Peptides, we know they're genuine & very good.


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah the market got bombarded with these kits awhile back. 8,8mg kits.
> 
> but if you look on www.serostim.com and click on Full Prescribing Info, top left, the PDF file in chapter 16 tells you Serostim is only available in 4, 5 & 6mg versions, no 8.8mg. These are fake.
> 
> not cheap fakes either, my mate paid the more for a fake Sero kit than what Oringinal 200 Hyges are going for!


Definitely with you on the "not cheap fake" part bro. Must be trying to earn back some of the cash laid out for the excellent packaging. lol


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Anaboliclife said:


> So i got my sample of Serostim delivered this morning and from what i can see, it appears that it is not genuine pharma grade.
> 
> They certainly look the part in the packaging department, however certain things are raising alarm bells.
> 
> ...


It is fake but i did see some results from taking it a lot better than some of the other bunk i have tried


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

blasted a vial in 2 days 26.4iu and got no sides. least with the oil somatropin i was getting sides from it. the effort they put into the boxes is so good. least i got a nice box for my cash


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

1983stuart said:


> the effort they put into the boxes is so good. least i got a nice box for my cash


It does'nt make sense to me. If they put as much time, effort and money into producing a quality GH, instead of wasting it on cardboard packaging, it would'nt matter what the box was like.

Hell they could sell them with out a box and peolple would still come back. Because as we all know, at the end of the day, its the quality of the product that really matters, not the packaging.


----------



## 1983stuart (Mar 19, 2012)

If they put as much effort into the hgh it would be the best on the planet. There's big money in hgh to be made so loads of fakes


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

To true unfortunately.

The profits for producing the packaging, obviously out ways the profits to be made for producing a product as superior in quality to the legitamate Serono product. Not to mention alot easier.

With that said however, i trusted my source when i bought from them, as they all ways deliver.

From my personal point of view, when they said this stuff was G2G, i do not think they were wrong.

On day two, four shots 2.5iu am/pm, 5iu/day and i definitely have some of the tell tale signs, that this is HGH. Will knock my dose back down to 2iu tomorrow as initially intended and work back up, but just wanted to test it.

Its funny how there are mixed reviews with this stuff. As you say you got nothing from it, but others report it worked well.

Out of interest were your vials vacuum sealed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to put it out there you cannot determine fake GH by the powder being lose or in a Puck


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Definitely have to agree there. Most people assume the worst straight away (including me) when there gears arrive lose. However as you say its not always the case that its bunk.

Between all of the people who have used this stuff, the ones who rate it and the ones who dont. I'd like to find out how many of them had vials arrive vacuum sealed. Not to say that if you gear does'nt arrive vacuum sealed its no good, but it seems that most of the people who have complained about it, have had vials that arrived in this way.

Makes me wonder wether its coming from two differant places entirely.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anaboliclife said:


> Definitely have to agree there. Most people assume the worst straight away (including me) when there gears arrive lose. However as you say its not always the case that its bunk.
> 
> Between all of the people who have used this stuff, the ones who rate it and the ones who dont. I'd like to find out how many of them had vials arrive vacuum sealed. Not to say that if you gear does'nt arrive vacuum sealed its no good, but it seems that most of the people who have complained about it, have had vials that arrived in this way.
> 
> Makes me wonder wether its coming from two differant places entirely.


my Genotropin is not in a puck it is loose powder and that is bang on  i have used the Serona and it was vacuumed sealed and i got results so there are both real and fake out there....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Legit Serono HGH comes as a puck, not Loose!

The loose powder are not a legit pharma grade product


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> Legit Serono HGH comes as a puck, not Loose!
> 
> The loose powder are not a legit pharma grade product


my Serono is a puck but not all pharma does come as a puck hence why this cannot be a 100% certain way to determine if GH is fake


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Legit Serono HGH comes as a puck, not Loose!
> 
> The loose powder are not a legit pharma grade product


Were aware of that bro. With Serono's stuff that is anyway.

No ones trying to determine wether this is a legit pharma product, or not. We all know it isn't. However that does'nt mean (as already stated by alot of people) that the gear isn't effective.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you ever seen any legit pharma gh loose in a vial

Ive seen it Loose in a genotropin pen which you twist to mix, never in a flip top vial

The loose powder serono floating around might acrually contain hgh/ghrp powder, not doubting that, but you are not getting what you pay for if you purchase these

Would you pay retail price for a counterfeit rolex?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

been offered it, too cheap to be real


----------



## Anaboliclife (Dec 20, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Have you ever seen any legit pharma gh loose in a vial
> 
> Ive seen it Loose in a genotropin pen which you twist to mix, never in a flip top vial
> 
> ...


Yea, i know what your saying bro. Cetainly would'nt lay out the cash i paid for the two sample's i got of this stuff again (unless it was the real thing).

Theres much better options out there for the money. It is GH though no doubt in my mind.


----------

